# anna ukkoloihe köykkyillä



## danel32

Taken from Väinö Linna "Tuntematon sotilas", 1985 year scenario. Rokka, experienced solider, says before attack:  Elä sie vänskä anna ukkoloihe köykkyillä! Painetaa silmil sammaa vauhtii...

What is the meaning of "anna ukkoloihe köykkyillä"? Ok, Rokka are older but he is the boldest and smartest solider.


----------



## hui

Don't you, second lieutenant, let the men crouch!

_ukkoloihe = ukkojen = miesten
köykkyillä = kyykkyillä = kyykkiä_


----------



## danel32

Thank you!


----------



## Mats Norberg

hui said:


> Don't you, second lieutenant, let the men crouch!
> 
> _ukkoloihe = ukkojen = miesten
> köykkyillä = kyykkyillä = kyykkiä_



I'm curious.
ukkoloihe  .. is this a genitive ending?
Can I use it on other words too?

kissa -- kissoihe (kissojen)
talo --- taloihe (talojen)
jne.

What murre is this?

Mats


----------



## Spongiformi

Mats Norberg said:


> I'm curious.
> ukkoloihe  .. is this a genitive ending?
> Can I use it on other words too?
> 
> kissa -- kissoihe (kissojen)
> talo --- taloihe (talojen)
> jne.
> 
> What murre is this?
> 
> Mats



I somewhat doubt "ukkoloihe" is any dialect, though I could be wrong, I'm not exactly an expert. But since no expert seems to be answering, I'll give a totally *uneducated guess*. If an expert appears, I'll be glad to stand corrected.

Ukkola -> ukkolat -> ukkoloiden ~> ukkoloihe

"Ukkola" would mean a place of "ukkos", or a place of men translated. Kind of like "kanala" is a place of chicken (chicken coop) or "sikala" is the parliament, sorry, a place of pigs (piggery).

If you google "loihe" by itself, you'll get the Kalevala references. I reckon that word simply sounds and tastes so good it might have inspired the "-loihe" ending in Tuntematon sotilas, but this is also a 100% guess.

So, no, I wouldn't try to use it with any random nouns. People might not understand you, regardless of if it really was proper dialect in some small village out there.


----------



## Mats Norberg

Thanks!
You're probably right about ukkoloihe being a singular oddball. I shall research a little about Kalevala and Väinö Linna to se if can find more strange wordforms. I've Heard that "Tuntematon Sotilas" is full of difficult strange dialect. Probably not a suitable book for a guy who has only studied finnish for 2 years.

Mats


----------



## hui

_T_he dialect is _karjalan murre_ (Karelian dialect) – not to be confused with karjalan kieli (Karelian language).

I do not know if this text is proper _karjalan murre_, but -loihe is commonly used.


----------



## DrWatson

The so-called -_loi _plural is a feature of some Eastern and Southeastern Finnish dialects and the Karelian language(s) spoken in Russia. For example, _talo_ > _taloloi_-, _tyttö _> _tyttölöi_- (eg. _taloloissa _'in the houses', _tyttölöille _'to the girls'). So the stem word in _ukkoloihe_ is _ukko_. It's the variant -_he(n)_ of the genitive plural ending that points specifically to the Southeastern dialects (_kaakkoismurteet_) which are sometimes called "the Karelian dialect".


----------

